# Gamecube portable



## KingVamp (Oct 5, 2009)

I would buy this especially if it had a video out put and sale my game cube.

What your thoughts?


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Oct 5, 2009)

that is a fake... sorry, and besides, how would you press the buttons >.> someone DID make a real, working portable gamecube with a bult in screen. its just really fat.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 5, 2009)

lol i said would buy it , i know it fake.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 6, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> that is a fake... sorry, and besides, how would you press the buttons >.> someone DID make a real, working portable gamecube with a bult in screen. its just really fat.


What u mean how would u press the buttons?


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 6, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> baffle-boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because of it's size it would be really really uncomfortable lol


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2009)

Gamecube + Gamecube battery + Gamecube screen = Gamecube portable.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Oct 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Gamecube + Gamecube battery + Gamecube screen = Gamecube portable.



Wow, that's really portable.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 6, 2009)

it's a smart idea, i would have bought it, but i heard that the batteries just last for a short amount of time:. great idea, but lack in the implementation :-/


----------



## Anakir (Oct 6, 2009)

Or just get this:



Plays both Wii and GC so why not.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 6, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Or just get this:
> 
> *video*
> 
> Plays both Wii and GC so why not.


It's nice(really nice) and all, but I just can't play the Wii at such a close distance. I'm one of those people that get...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 50" tv, I know what if feels like


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 6, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Or just get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Plays both Wii and GC so why not.



this thing is *neither a residential console nor a handheld*, what is it^^?
but seriouse, would be an interesting idea but fact is that its' very unconfortable, when not impossible to play on such a screen, on that distance
and on the other hand the thing would have to remain in the power outlet so it has no use after all.
just lucrative in hyper utopian shops


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is neither a residential console nor a handheld it is a lab top.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Or just get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Plays both Wii and GC so why not.



I spy with my retro eye a Commodore 64 users manual!


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

good eye dave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

I remember that manual well!  I've still got one lying around somewhere as well as some other C64 books.


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

i hear all it is is games you type words in lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Eh? Do you mean text adventures?


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

yes , yes i do i mean like i cant explain it lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to be well hooked on the Infocom games, and on the Magnetic Scrolls games for the Atari ST/Amiga!  Text adventures rule!


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

you just type in words no graphis not good one bit in my taste


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> you just type in words no graphis not good one bit in my taste


You just have NO respect for retro gamers.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone remember Kings Quest for the PC? Those games were confusing as hell, I might have a copy of KQ5 lying around somewhere that I should try and complete, it was so easy to die though. Point and click adventures FTW!


----------



## Law (Oct 11, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Kings Quest for the PC? Those games were confusing as hell, I might have a copy of KQ5 lying around somewhere that I should try and complete, it was so easy to die though. Point and click adventures FTW!



All of the _________ Quest games were balls to the walls hard. Space Quest was the best, though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

I loved the Police Quest series.  My favourite p+c adventure of all time though is the first Leisure Suit Larry, funny as hell although a bit easy.  Might have to bust it out later for a play now, I'm feeling all nostalgic!


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

i love nes games i love beting zelda all in one sitting


----------



## raulpica (Oct 11, 2009)

Since the thread got derailed, I'll post mine, as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





About old Sierra adventures, I dearly remember Colonel's Bequest. I love that game, as it was one of my first PC games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for text games, I didn't start playing them until lately, since when I was a kid I wasn't that fluent in english to be able to play them well enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Zork series, but I have to admit I get stumped pretty easily in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure old games were a lot tougher


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2009)

text adventures are just words nothing elise no graphi lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I love the Zork series, but I have to admit I get stumped pretty easily in them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They use something better than graphics, they use your imagination!


----------



## blueskies (Oct 11, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> you just type in words no graphis not good one bit in my taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't imagine why you'd have trouble with text only games.


----------



## Law (Oct 11, 2009)

How does this make you feel, ifish?






Also goddamn I remember when I was 8 and for my birthday my dad *made* me a text adventure. Best present ever.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Also goddamn I remember when I was 8 and for my birthday my dad *made* me a text adventure. Best present ever.



Holy shit!  That's awesome!


----------



## VashTS (Oct 13, 2009)

i remember police quest was hard as hell, too much for my age, i was around 5 or 6...good memories downloading from my dad's friends BBS...he had a great text based adventure called jailbreak...that was cool first online multiplayer i know of.  everyone had a name and different powerups, like pipes shanks and such. you could steal them and beat other people up too, all text based...except for the ascii art of a dude ejaculating on a girls face when you signed on...great memories to have when you are about 6 years old!  but i thank my dad for getting me into pc stuff, too bad he died a few months ago...

LSL was awesome especially when things got good on like part 5, no typing, i hated the typing version...
also oregon trail on old school macs.  we had some ghostbusters game as well on some weird OS, i don't know what it was.  but i think first pc was 16mhz, not positive on that, but it was 1989.  we had space quest as well that was cool


----------

